# Hahns macaw



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am picking my baby hahns macaw up on friday, was going to have a quaker, but when i saw these i fell in love with them :flrt:. I cant wait to go and get her.

Does anybody else own one of these.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hahns Macaws are lovely. They can be loud for their size, but hand-reared babies are sweet, love attention & need lots of stimulation. They are also good chewers, so plenty of wooden toys, fruit tree branches & other destroyable items are needed.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hahns Macaws are lovely. They can be loud for their size, but hand-reared babies are sweet, love attention & need lots of stimulation. They are also good chewers, so plenty of wooden toys, fruit tree branches & other destroyable items are needed.


This one who my boys have decided to name sydney is hand reared, it loves to cuddle up on your chest or your neck, as the lady who hand reared it used to snuggle them against her chest.

I have 2 biggish wooden toys with rope, bells wooden blocks and wooden balls on and i am going to see if i can find some different ones so she can have a change, also thought about getting some of the foraging toys for her so she has to work for some of her food.

When i am at home she will be allowed out of the cage, i am planning on letting her be out all the time i am here so she doesn't spend alot of time in the cage.

What fruit branches are safe and not toxic for them.

Also thought about putting a few nuts in which are still in there shell so she can play and maybe will beable to crack them open.

I really cant wait till friday, i have fell totaly in love with her even though i only spent about half an hour with her, i wasn't going back till friday but i cant wait to see her so i am going over tomorrow and then i can tell them her name so they can start calling her it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

martyb said:


> This one who my boys have decided to name sydney is hand reared, it loves to cuddle up on your chest or your neck, as the lady who hand reared it used to snuggle them against her chest.
> 
> I have 2 biggish wooden toys with rope, bells wooden blocks and wooden balls on and i am going to see if i can find some different ones so she can have a change, also thought about getting some of the foraging toys for her so she has to work for some of her food.
> 
> ...


The foraging toys are great! :2thumb:

Safe branches to use are most fruit trees (apart from Cherry), Willow, Oak, Pine, & Chestnut.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> The foraging toys are great! :2thumb:
> 
> Safe branches to use are most fruit trees (apart from Cherry), Willow, Oak, Pine, & Chestnut.



I have a plum tree in the garden would that be ok if i cut some branches off. also have hawn thorn bush with some thick branches as well.

I am going to make some pinata's for her, some to hang and others just to lay on the floor with little holes in so she can use that has a foraging toy, have you or anybody else made these for their birds.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck, they are lovely!!!!! Much better than a Quaker in my mind!!! They are a true macaw so will want to "call to the flock" but this is normal and the squarking isn't offensive. I had a yellow napped for a long time and it was a lovely bird, partial to a drop of tea in the morning and would let you know if you forgot alright!!!!!!!!

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Good luck, they are lovely!!!!! Much better than a Quaker in my mind!!! They are a true macaw so will want to "call to the flock" but this is normal and the squarking isn't offensive. I had a yellow napped for a long time and it was a lovely bird, partial to a drop of tea in the morning and would let you know if you forgot alright!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> John


Thank you,when i went to see her yesterday and to say i would pick her up friday,she was a complete sweety, i love her to bits already.

I think they are better than quakers. I used to have a african grey until he past over and he was so funny so i hope that she will be as much fun.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

post some pictures i use to have one years ago, cracking parrots, very affectionate loved my boy to bits. 

Darren


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

kimbosreptileworld said:


> post some pictures i use to have one years ago, cracking parrots, very affectionate loved my boy to bits.
> 
> Darren



Will do when i pick her up on friday. Have now decided to call her Darcy.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

martyb said:


> I have a plum tree in the garden would that be ok if i cut some branches off. also have hawn thorn bush with some thick branches as well.
> 
> I am going to make some pinata's for her, some to hang and others just to lay on the floor with little holes in so she can use that has a foraging toy, have you or anybody else made these for their birds.


Yes, those branches will be ok. 

There are a few home-made, cheap toys you can make. Small cardboard boxes with treats hidden inside, loo roll tubes with ends bent closed & a treat inside, off-cuts fo wood threaded onto a chain & hung in the cage, & a rolled-up newspaper wedged between the cage bars for the bird to shred. 

:2thumb:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, those branches will be ok.
> 
> There are a few home-made, cheap toys you can make. Small cardboard boxes with treats hidden inside, loo roll tubes with ends bent closed & a treat inside, off-cuts fo wood threaded onto a chain & hung in the cage, & a rolled-up newspaper wedged between the cage bars for the bird to shred.
> 
> :2thumb:


Thanks thats great for all the help, i wasn't sure about loo roll tubes because of the glue. Have been looking at finding some wooden beads and plastic beads so i could make Darcy some things, as well as buying her some, dont want her getting bored. i shall go out in the garden and saw some branches off the plum tree. Roll on friday cant wait.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Great choice one of my favourites of all the macaws! 
Second only to military's


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Malymaz said:


> Great choice one of my favourites of all the macaws!
> Second only to military's


Militarys are my favourite species of Macaw too! :flrt:


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Militarys are my favourite species of Macaw too! :flrt:


Man with taste!!! Red fronted come close third I only fell in love with them after helping to handrear a couple along with some greenwings and buffons they had alot more personality than both the others and were the hardest to let go when the time came


----------

